# airport problems: where is the network .plist?



## 27 houdini's (Jun 10, 2004)

I have problems with my airport connection. Another computer (exactly the same model) has no problems to connect to the base station.
So maybe I should thrash the preferences for the network settings in the system preferences. But where can i find it and how is it called?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 10, 2004)

there is no network plist. Network is no program..
What network settings are you using? automatic? Maybe you should setup manually a location?


----------



## 27 houdini's (Jun 10, 2004)

see also http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44083

network is no program maybe, but a part of system preferences. It might be that network is messed up so i wanted to get rid of the preferences to see if that fixes my problem.
In the meanwhile i found out that the 'preferences.plist'  in HD/library/preferences changes if  change anything in network settings so i thrashed that. I lost all network settings, which is fine with me.

The other computer with no problems has automatic settings


----------

